# How do you palpate a doe?



## woodleighcreek (Feb 1, 2011)

My jersey woolie doe is 11 days pregnant. How do I palpate her? Also, How do I pick her up? She is very moody and hops away when ever I try to get her. I tried to pick her up by the scruff of her neck and scoop her up, but it doesn't work and she just hops away.


----------



## tortoise (Feb 1, 2011)

Feel her belly - like deep massage.  Either use both hands, or feel between your third finger and thumb.  Right now you should be able to feel her poops - they feel solid.  Fetus feels like an "egg yolk in a ziploc bag" and will slip through your fingers.  Every day they get bigger, the easier it will be to feel them.


----------



## cattlecait (Feb 1, 2011)

How hard do you push? I've never been able to feel anything in a doe, but I don't think I'm pushing hard enough. Always scared that I'll hurt her.


----------



## woodleighcreek (Feb 1, 2011)

I felt 3 of them! and they moved!  Does that mean she will only have 3 babies? I had to have a long conversation with her before she finally was relaxed enough. I have chicks due to the same day she is due so I hope to have lots of babies!


----------



## rebecca100 (Feb 1, 2011)

No it is very possible she has more and you just didn't feel them.  It is easy for one or two or more to escape detection!


----------

